# Executive order gun control



## CCC

So rumor is today or tomorrow Obama will reveal that he is going to use executive order to stop all private gun sales. This would also include GIVING guns away which means if you hand a gun down to your grand kids you have now broke the law. Want to sell a gun to your neighbor you broke the law. I guess we will not know the facts till his speech but here we go.


----------



## aknavy

Heard on the news this morning that "expanded" background checks will also include credit and work history. Wonder how many law abiding people that will affect?


----------



## Jason

Nahhhhh it's gonna be mandatory background on ALL gun sales, so you'll still be able to sell your guns...

Just funny how this "will stop" crazies getting guns and doing all these shootings....hmmmm lets look at the shootings and see if his brilliant idea would stop any.....hmmmm no That's OK, it'll all be better when your gurl Hillary gets in there!!! yeahhhh OK


----------



## Realtor

I actually support the back ground checks, 2nd amendment or not. I say "Trust but Verify" Face it, people will lie, lie, lie about their past, rap sheet, or what ever. as for everything else. nope.... Credit checks? I can sort of understand work history, it they got fired last week and vowed to come back..... yeah, that's a cause for pause. I still don't understand the "No Fly" list mess....


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason said:


> Nahhhhh it's gonna be mandatory background on ALL gun sales, so you'll still be able to sell your guns...
> 
> That's OK, it'll all be better when your gurl Hillary gets in there!!! yeahhhh OK



Thanks!
Choked on an orange slice when I read that. I really hope I'm not sitting here 365 days from now eating an orange with her as my president


----------



## shootnstarz

It doesn't seem like ya'll are getting it, this isn't anything to do with anything except one more chip out of our rights, see "frog, boiling water".

The pos will break any law, and already has, to move toward total confiscation. PLEASE wake up and smell the coffee !!!!!! This is about taking your guns, nothing else.


Rick


----------



## Sea-r-cy

It's all about the Feds finding out where each and every gun is in the US. They don't want any "untraceable" gun. This will make it easier to "recall" them.


----------



## John B.

Guns? What guns... I lost mine in a canoeing accident over the weekend...


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> Guns? What guns... I lost mine in a canoeing accident over the weekend...


Lost all mine pulling his dumb ass out of the water.


----------



## Realtor

So No background checks? I haven't bought a new gun in years and years. don't they already do that?


----------



## John B.

Seriously though, no tin foil hat conspiracy here.... but this is just one step closer to gun confiscation. Look at every other country out there... first step is universal background checks. They will strip our rights just a little bit at a time, THE SAME WAY IT WAS DONE WITH RED SNAPPER LIMITS...

Just watch. I bet 20 years ago, none of y'all would think the red snapper limit would be 2 per person for a week....


----------



## John B.

Realtor said:


> So No background checks? I haven't bought a new gun in years and years. don't they already do that?


If you're buying from an FFL licensed dealer, yes... if buying from an individual, no.


----------



## Splittine

I'm not even going to get started in this mess. I stopped drinking and I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## MrFish

I don't understand what y'all are upset about. This is just one step in taking guns away from criminals. Get yourself a cell phone and program 911 as a speed dial. Takes too long to punch in the 3 numbers. I live in an area without crime and fires, so I don't need any guns to make me feel safe.


----------



## Chapman5011

The democrats for now on will be difficult to beat when they support their voters financially . It's hard to beat a bought vote .


----------



## Chapman5011

MrFish said:


> I don't understand what y'all are upset about. This is just one step in taking guns away from criminals. Get yourself a cell phone and program 911 as a speed dial. Takes too long to punch in the 3 numbers. I live in an area without crime and fires, so I don't need any guns to make me feel safe.


Absolutely no criminal is going to go threw any criminal background check when you buy the weapon from the brotha's in the hood. No criminal background check goes on when you steal a weapon either. So it really is a useless law in the end. 
Criminals don't get background checks for weapons purchases.....


----------



## gameaholic

But criminals wont be allowed to steal guns anymore. lol


----------



## MrFish

Chapman5011 said:


> Absolutely no criminal is going to go threw any criminal background check when you buy the weapon from the brotha's in the hood. No criminal background check goes on when you steal a weapon either. So it really is a useless law in the end.
> Criminals don't get background checks for weapons purchases.....


It's like you're trying to respond, but I'm not quite sure what language you are speaking. If it will help, I was speaking in _Sarcasm_.:whistling:


----------



## mirage2521

Realtor said:


> I actually support the back ground checks, 2nd amendment or not. I say "Trust but Verify" Face it, people will lie, lie, lie about their past, rap sheet, or what ever. as for everything else. nope.... Credit checks? I can sort of understand work history, it they got fired last week and vowed to come back..... yeah, that's a cause for pause. I still don't understand the "No Fly" list mess....


Not real big on that whole Constitution thing are you?


----------



## 2RC's II

Realtor said:


> I actually support the back ground checks, 2nd amendment or not. I say "Trust but Verify" Face it, people will lie, lie, lie about their past, rap sheet, or what ever. as for everything else. nope.... Credit checks? I can sort of understand work history, it they got fired last week and vowed to come back..... yeah, that's a cause for pause. I still don't understand the "No Fly" list mess....


If I could unlike I would. That is all!


----------



## 2RC's II

And obviously there are many other things you do not understand. Wow.


----------



## 2RC's II

Splittine said:


> I'm not even going to get started in this mess. I stopped drinking and I don't think I could handle it.


Understand. It's like saying a crack head can't get crack without a prescription from his doctor.Damn! I mean Dang!


----------



## 2RC's II

Sorry you quit drinking. That must be tough.


----------



## 2RC's II

MrFish said:


> I don't understand what y'all are upset about. This is just one step in taking guns away from criminals. Get yourself a cell phone and program 911 as a speed dial. Takes too long to punch in the 3 numbers. I live in an area without crime and fires, so I don't need any guns to make me feel safe.


OK.


----------



## Realtor

mirage2521 said:


> Not real big on that whole Constitution thing are you?


Yep, pretty BIG on that sort of thing.... maybe you don't understand what I was trying to communicate. but then again I may not have said it right.



2RC's II said:


> If I could unlike I would. That is all!


No one says you have to like everything.


----------



## CCC

Well here are the specifics, and yes it is internet so when Obama gives his speech it may include some all or none of this, we will know for a FACT when he announces it. But if this is right if you sell even 1 or 2 weapons a year as an individual to another individual you MUST apply for a fire arms dealers license or you can be fined 250,000. So the guns we sell on here or any other forum could land you fined or in jail. 
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...tions-obama-will-take-to-reduce-gun-violence/


----------



## 2RC's II

There is not an unlike only a like therefore unlike that was my point Dr. Phil that was all.


----------



## sureicanfish

250 grand?! The gun forum alone could pay off the national debt lol


----------



## MrFish

2RC's II said:


> OK.


What is "Greek" for $500, Alex.


----------



## sureicanfish

Wow, this thread already has multiple arguments running and it's not even 4 pages yet!


----------



## Realtor

CCC said:


> Well here are the specifics, and yes it is internet so when Obama gives his speech it may include some all or none of this, we will know for a FACT when he announces it. But if this is right if you sell even 1 or 2 weapons a year as an individual to another individual you MUST apply for a fire arms dealers license or you can be fined 250,000. So the guns we sell on here or any other forum could land you fined or in jail.
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...tions-obama-will-take-to-reduce-gun-violence/


whoa 250K and 5 years for selling/giving a .22 rifle to my Son to shoot cans. I wonder how they can track something such as that? I just don't think the Govt. is that effective and I don't think this is even doable. But someone may not like that... :001_huh:


----------



## Splittine

2RC's II said:


> Sorry you quit drinking. That must be tough.


It's a bet. I'll be back off the wagon soon.


----------



## CCC

sure said:


> Wow, this thread already has multiple arguments running and it's not even 4 pages yet!


I think that is allot of the problems with this forum, I haven't seen an argument yet, damn if yall ever saw me argue with someone based on your interpretation of an argument you would say I was the Texas chain saw massacre guy. Dueling opinions do not constitute an argument. This is varying opinions simple as that. As your proctologist says "Just relax"............


----------



## CCC

Realtor said:


> whoa 250K and 5 years for selling/giving a .22 rifle to my Son to shoot cans. I wonder how they can track something such as that? I just don't think the Govt. is that effective and I don't think this is even doable. But someone may not like that... :001_huh:


How do they track drug dealers, they wait for a snitch to rat them out, you buy and sell guns, they monitor the site and pay you a visit, or they set up a sting to meet you in the mall parking lot to buy your .9mm and all the sudden you are arrested.


----------



## John B.

Yep... passing more laws will definitely make it harder to get guns.

It works so well when it comes to getting drugs!


----------



## MrFish

> .9mm


That's very small.


----------



## CCC

MrFish said:


> That's very small.


Matches my........never mind


----------



## Realtor

CCC said:


> How do they track drug dealers, they wait for a snitch to rat them out, you buy and sell guns, they monitor the site and pay you a visit, or they set up a sting to meet you in the mall parking lot to buy your .9mm and all the sudden you are arrested.


Not sure I understand, but think about this.... the information that is discovered/revealed during a background check is only as good as the information that has been put into the various databases that the background software/researchers are able to find. If by chance, a mental disorder (just an example) was put into the "system" incorrectly or a box somewhere was not checked, its all for nothing. I will be super surprised if this ever gets enacted and gain any traction. It's nothing more than the administration just "hey, we have to do something, so lets do this....." IMO


----------



## sureicanfish

CCC said:


> I think that is allot of the problems with this forum, I haven't seen an argument yet, damn if yall ever saw me argue with someone based on your interpretation of an argument you would say I was the Texas chain saw massacre guy. Dueling opinions do not constitute an argument. This is varying opinions simple as that. As your proctologist says "Just relax"............


What did you call me!!!!?? Outside! Now! 


This forum is like miracle grow for little argument seeds


----------



## CCC

I totally agree Jim


----------



## SHunter

So what about getting a carry permit? Most of us on here have one. I would think that would be like waving a red flag to come to my house. For all the permits and licenses that I have, the FBI and Homeland Security knows all about me.

I was half way expecting that O'Bama would involve doctors. I heard somewhere that it was suggested anyone applying to buy a gun would have to get a medical form for mental health before the purchase. The Aurora shooting might have been prevented by this. 

Taking guns away in the United States is a very unpopular topic even among some of my Democrat friends.


----------



## Realtor

IMO The Democrats are just grabbing a headline because Trump is been so popular with headlines and taking all the air time. Think about it.... "Gotta do something,...What do we do?..... GUN CONTROL will turn a few heads for a little while.... Like it or not, That's my opinion on the while thing....


----------



## welldoya

I doubt that you will have to get an FFL to sell a gun. You will just have to go thru an FFL which will add $25 to the cost of the gun. Still sucks but doesn't totally mess us up.
I'm thinking maybe we can get an exemption if selling to a PFF member with at least 50 posts.
Kinda funny that nothing was said about "assault rifles".
I heard on the radio that the annoying, I mean "anointed" one will speak tomorrow morning around 10:40 am.


----------



## Chapman5011

I don't need anymore guns. I have no more room.


----------



## BDALE BOY

Chapman5011 said:


> I don't need anymore guns. I have no more room.


thats when you buy another safe


----------



## CCC

welldoya said:


> I doubt that you will have to get an FFL to sell a gun. You will just have to go thru an FFL which will add $25 to the cost of the gun. Still sucks but doesn't totally mess us up.
> I'm thinking maybe we can get an exemption if selling to a PFF member with at least 50 posts.
> Kinda funny that nothing was said about "assault rifles".
> I heard on the radio that the annoying, I mean "anointed" one will speak tomorrow morning around 10:40 am.


Well it is out on world news YOU WILL have to be licensed even to sell one or two guns. I am sure this is what our founding fathers wanted. (Insert sarcasm here)


----------



## H2OMARK

welldoya said:


> Still sucks but doesn't totally mess us up.


 Just remember 3 or 4 of these little things chipping away eventually lead to a big thing when accumulated.


----------



## welldoya

Everything I have heard so far is very generic. He said that you will need a license even if you sell one or two guns a year IF other factors are present. I'm assuming those factors would make it look like you sell guns on a continuous basis. In other words, a dealer.
Don't get me wrong. I can't stand the guy and feel he has no business being POTUS but I would be surprised if an individual can't sell a gun as long as he goes thru an FFL.
I believe he's speaking at 10:40 this morning. We will see.


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

Gun? Whatsa Gun???


----------



## Breeze

From what I heard on the news last night, it only affects gun shows. Did I hear it wrong or did the news get it wrong? If it only affects gun shows then it will not affect the random private sale of guns.


----------



## HisName

If it only affects " gun shows " then we should just rename gun shows

American Security Specialist Meetings


----------



## John B.

When you buy from a gun show, you do a background check, unless, wait for it.... you buy from an individual! 

Trust me, he's trying to screw us, no lube.


----------



## H2OMARK

Breeze said:


> From what I heard on the news last night, it only affects gun shows. Did I hear it wrong or did the news get it wrong? If it only affects gun shows then it will not affect the random private sale of guns.


 http://freebeacon.com/issues/obama-...ven-a-single-firearm-become-licensed-dealers/

Read the Breeze and then decide if you got it wrong or not. IMO, when the DOJ does the dance around and issue, we're in trouble. Still not sure why they are on the Social Security thing.


----------



## CCC

World news said even if an individual privately sells even one or two guns a year, we will know for sure at 11am but pretty sure that's what it's going to be


----------



## John B.

CCC said:


> World news said even if an individual privately sells even one or two guns a year, we will know for sure at 11am but pretty sure that's what it's going to be


Shit. I probably sell 15 a year (up until my canoeing accident) ... never for a profit, but I get bored easily. 

The feds can suck it.


----------



## Splittine

Saying it's ok to implement a law here and there and believing that's all they're gonna do is like believing David Allen Coe when he said he's just gonna put the head in.


----------



## HisName

Hussein intends to fundamentally change America by disarming everyone in stages while importing his people to pray on us until his evil goal has been reached. 

225 years of precedent, destroyed–without any legislative due process.
Now You can be denied a gun for purely financial reasons or if you are on Social Security.

If Satan had a son he would be Obama


----------



## welldoya

He's on TV now. I wish he would get to the point, I've got things to do.


----------



## HisName

welldoya said:


> He's on TV now. I wish he would get to the point, I've got things to do.


He is reading as fast as he can !


----------



## 706Z

And there it is , what a POS !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Someone fill me in! At work, no tv...


----------



## HisName

Just a Very Slick snake oil salesman who wants to disarm honest Americans while never addressing the statistical fact of who is really doing the killing..


----------



## welldoya

He crammed 5 minutes worth of substance into 40 minutes. That way he could be the center of attention longer.
The icing on the cake was when he started crying and, on cue, some of the drones in the audience started crying. That was priceless.


----------



## HisName

U.S. Attorney General Loretta Lynch issued what Second Amendment supporters likely see as a dark warning about the White House’s looming executive order on guns, telling a group of reporters the federal government would be actively searching out those firearms’ owners who want to sidestep registration.....
In her words, as reported by Breitbart: “We will be looking for those individuals who seek to avoid registering,” she said, after a meeting with President Obama about his upcoming executive orders on gun control.


----------



## welldoya

John B. said:


> Someone fill me in! At work, no tv...


Just the same stuff we have been hearing. Everybody in the business of selling guns will have to have a license and conduct background checks. He didn't really define who that would be. 
He's going to spend $500 million on this stuff. I guess he's going to get that from our huge surplus. 
More money for mental health. Hire more government workers to staff these initiatives. 
No mention of any restrictions on EBRs.


----------



## jaster

Guess the selling section will be gone again!


----------



## Realtor

I'll be 50 years old this spring, I figure I'll be either a really, really old man, or in a better place if and when this ever gets true attention, money and real effort in order to get all this done. The job is simply to BIG with all the Guns that are already out there. Its talk, because the Iowa Primaries are just around the corner. History shows that during every election(s) things like this comes to the surface and after the elections, they slowly sink to the bottom of the sewer pool we call the United States Government. Just taking your attention off the Republicans, and giving the Democrats a few minutes in the spot light.... 2 cents. (I hope I'm right, but I think I am)


----------



## jcoss15

If you took out major cities like Chicago, New York, LA, New Orleans etc you would see a major drop in overall gun crimes. All these cities are run by democrats that support gun control. Average Americans living in anytown USA are not the ones shooting everybody, but they are the ones being hurt by the laws. Got to love the good ole USA!!


----------



## Jason

jcoss15 said:


> If you took out major cities like Chicago, New York, LA, New Orleans etc you would see a major drop in overall gun crimes. All these cities are run by democrats that support gun control. Average Americans living in anytown USA are not the ones shooting everybody, but they are the ones being hurt by the laws. Got to love the good ole USA!!


Ahhhhhh Chicago....been there once! When I drove around, all I could think of was what a crap hole.....BUT that is Odumba's home from his starting political career. Imagine that, crap from crap.....

All you can hope fer is the right party gets back into the White House again....unfortunately I have talked to several republicans who said they won't vote fer Trump if he gets the nomination....A no vote is a vote fer the libs so I'm not putting alot of hope into this race!!! 

All you can do is pray fer this country, but as days grow---the 2nd coming is near. All I can do is look forward to my "exit" to go home....


----------



## Buckchaser

Every law abiding gun owner needs to make a stand right now!!! No we will not conform to your gun control, we will not register our guns, we will boycott your executive order. 300 million strong, what could they do? Civil war, so be it, I'll die before living in tyranny. And no I don't give a shit who sees this on this public forum.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bet ole limit out love this.
What was that he said? Something to the effect of "When I see people who own guns, I know they're just waiting on a chance to use them".


----------



## 2RC's II

Realtor said:


> I'll be 50 years old this spring, I figure I'll be either a really, really old man, or in a better place if and when this ever gets true attention, money and real effort in order to get all this done. The job is simply to BIG with all the Guns that are already out there. Its talk, because the Iowa Primaries are just around the corner. History shows that during every election(s) things like this comes to the surface and after the elections, they slowly sink to the bottom of the sewer pool we call the United States Government. Just taking your attention off the Republicans, and giving the Democrats a few minutes in the spot light.... 2 cents. (I hope I'm right, but I think I am)


OK. This I like. I retract my previous unlike to one of Realtor's previous posts.


----------



## 192

jlw1972 said:


> Bet ole limit out love this.
> What was that he said? Something to the effect of "When I see people who own guns, I know they're just waiting on a chance to use them".


Before I lost em all in the river, I used mine every chance I had:yes:


----------



## jcoss15

Yeah, I sure hate all my guns were stolen back in 05'...


----------



## sureicanfish

Wow, they have a shite ton of work to do seeking out everyone who side steps registering lol. I'm with buckchaser, no way will I be a sheeple


----------



## kingfish501

The number of vets outnumbers all the federal agents Obama can field.
Roger, Houston.....we have a problem.


----------



## Chasin' Tales

Does this mean your president will have to quit selling/giving arms to ISIS and other factions that end up wanting to kill us?


----------



## sureicanfish

Chasin' Tales said:


> Does this mean your president will have to quit selling/giving arms to ISIS and other factions that end up wanting to kill us?


I'm sure if they could they'd take our guns and spread them out around the world


----------



## nathar

Jason said:


> All you can hope fer is the right party gets back into the White House again....unfortunately I have talked to several republicans who said they won't vote fer Trump if he gets the nomination....A no vote is a vote fer the libs so I'm not putting alot of hope into this race!!!


We need a change agent, be it Trump, Cruz, or both.

It really doesn't matter what party is in control of what. The race toward the cliff continues; the speed is just slightly tweaked.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Buckchaser said:


> Every law abiding gun owner needs to make a stand right now!!! No we will not conform to your gun control, we will not register our guns, we will boycott your executive order. 300 million strong, what could they do? Civil war, so be it, I'll die before living in tyranny. And no I don't give a shit who sees this on this public forum.


Your legally obtained handguns are already registered, well if bought from a FFL holder.


----------



## Splittine

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Your legally obtained handguns are already registered, well if bought from a FFL holder.


Kinda but not really.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Some day soon you wont be able to work for the government at any level, feds, state or local if you own guns.
Will pay extra for health care if you own guns.
Will pay extra and high taxes for ammo if you own guns.
Will pay extra for homeowners Ins. if you own guns.

Just like they "outlawed smoking" only worse.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Splittine said:


> Kinda but not really.


The feds have my info and the serial numbers of every handgun bought.
You think that info is burned every few years?
They know which houses to bust into first when they start confiscation patrols.


----------



## doradohunter

They can come take mine. Barrel first... BTW the Sheriff's office was packed out today getting CCW permits and renewals.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Realtor said:


> I actually support the back ground checks, 2nd amendment or not. I say "Trust but Verify" Face it, people will lie, lie, lie about their past, rap sheet, or what ever. as for everything else. nope.... Credit checks? I can sort of understand work history, it they got fired last week and vowed to come back..... yeah, that's a cause for pause. I still don't understand the "No Fly" list mess....


Can you please explain what do background checks actually do? Because a criminal will never go buy a firearm where background checks are required. Saying you support background checks is just like saying you support "no gun zones". The only people that will obey it is a law abiding citizen and in the end infringes on the 2nd amendment for the people the protect themselves against what the 2nd amendment was created for. To protect yourself, your family, and to be able to stand and fight against an invading force or tyrannical government.


----------



## Realtor

Brandon_SPC said:


> Can you please explain what do background checks actually do? Because a criminal will never go buy a firearm where background checks are required. Saying you support background checks is just like saying you support "no gun zones". The only people that will obey it is a law abiding citizen and in the end infringes on the 2nd amendment for the people the protect themselves against what the 2nd amendment was created for. To protect yourself, your family, and to be able to stand and fight against an invading force or tyrannical government.


 Now Skippy, don't go putting words in my mouth. :no:
Its up to me "and you" to support the "No gun zones" if you choose to. That's the great thing, you can if you want, and you don't have to either. The truth is, just as you said, the bad guys aren't gonna go to a gun shop and buy a gun. true as true can get. 

Just because I support Background checks (which may or may not produce accurate, up to date information. has nothing to do with "no gun zones." I guess the bottom line here is "Do you trust everyone in the country enough to let them have a loaded gun on them at all times?" if your answer is yes, then, well, your answer is yes...... So, do you TRUST every US citizen, with zero knowledge of their experience, personal mental abilities, all that other stuff, to have and carry a loaded hand gun with then everywhere they go any time they go, for any reason?" I don't believe there is a CORRECT all encompassing answer to this issue, but that's just me.


----------



## Splittine

Jim I'm confused here. Do you support BC from FFL, private party or both?


----------



## Realtor

Splittine said:


> Jim I'm confused here. Do you support BC from FFL, private party or both?


torn on the issue actually, but like I have said before, this is an issue of "the govt. simply does not have the manpower" to accomplish total control/account for the guns in the country. There is no way every circumstance will be given the attention it deserves. Someone, somewhere, will be reading printed text somewhere, and will interpret it as they will..... think about that for a second.... I really see no problem with the way things are currently being handled, if at all.... peoples mental states change, people get mad, people get over things, people say things they don't really mean.... (I know I have) I see no chance of getting a comprehensive program that anyone will ever agree on. Its not as simple and cut and dry to fully support this, or not support this. If everyone were truthful, we all have known people or have come in contact with people that we thought to our selves, "I hope they don't have a gun" cause this could get ugly fast.....:001_huh:

I guess the bottom line here is "Who do you trust and who do you not trust?" and.... whos gonna make that decision? You trust someone sitting at the IRS to make that decision for you? I wouldn't think so....


----------



## John B.




----------



## Brandon_SPC

Realtor said:


> Now Skippy, don't go putting words in my mouth. :no:
> Its up to me "and you" to support the "No gun zones" if you choose to. That's the great thing, you can if you want, and you don't have to either. The truth is, just as you said, the bad guys aren't gonna go to a gun shop and buy a gun. true as true can get.
> 
> Just because I support Background checks (which may or may not produce accurate, up to date information. has nothing to do with "no gun zones." I guess the bottom line here is "Do you trust everyone in the country enough to let them have a loaded gun on them at all times?" if your answer is yes, then, well, your answer is yes...... So, do you TRUST every US citizen, with zero knowledge of their experience, personal mental abilities, all that other stuff, to have and carry a loaded hand gun with then everywhere they go any time they go, for any reason?" I don't believe there is a CORRECT all encompassing answer to this issue, but that's just me.


 You still never answered my question about why you support background checks? Or what background checks actually do? But you did recognize that they do nothing for bad guys. Unless your response to Splittine was a response into why you support background checks. "mental states change, people get mad, people get over things, people say things they don't really mean." So background checks will stop this? 

Here is a scenario for ya. A conceal carry is pissed off at his neighbor and doesn't have his pistol. Say a friend borrowed it to go up to the woods for a snake charmer. He gets mad and really pissed off goes down to the nearest gun store cooled off, purchases a pistol, walks out the same day with it, then goes and shoots his neighbor.... What did the background check do there.... Nothing. what did the waiting three days do there.... Nothing because he can walk out the same day with it because he has his conceal carry permit. See how stupid these laws are, they do nothing.


I didn't put words into your mouth I just stated saying you support ground checks might as well being saying you support "no gun zones" because they both do the same thing. Infringe on the 2nd amendment and only put restrictions on the law abiding citizens. Both of those are extremely stupid and serve no purpose what so ever. Do I trust everyone with a firearm? No..... but the Constitution entitles everyone, no exceptions, to have their rights. It is also the duty of the citizen to learn that not up to other people to forcibly teach someone/ be required to be taught. That is what freedom is all about. We can not pick and choose what rights people have, they have all been granted to the people. I can't say oh this one person is allowed to have their 2nd amendment while this person can't. Same goes with the 1st amendment and all of the other ones. In which supporting background checks picks and chooses who actually gets to express their right.

What if the government said you can only practice these select few religions and you have to practice a religion? Because narrow down to a few religons or forcing someone to practice a religion is keeping a lot of people from practicing that part of the 1st amendment in which will not be a freedom anymore. See you can't pick and choose who can express and who can't express their freedoms. If so then you associate with every non Constituional person out there who is trying to change this country. Gun Control in the US will never be someone coming for our guns. It will be little laws passed here and there and when we finally wake up we will not be able to purchase any of this stuff legally. Then once that is controlled there goes our 1st amendment, our 3rd amendment, 4th amendment, and so on. By supporter stupid laws like this you are entrusting the government to protect you, your family, and everyone else around you which is the complete opposite of the 2nd amendment. You do not have freedom when the government picks and chooses your freedoms.


----------



## Jason

I just celebrated Odumba's bull malarkey by buying a new BB gun!!!! Yeahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## HisName

No tears from Obama on this and the news out of the UK...... US Marine Corps standards have been lowered

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-SUV-sexually-harassed-girls-car-driving.html


----------



## 192

Fuck him and the rest of his followers.....


----------



## yukondog

cold dead fingers .


----------



## Emerald Ghost

sea-r-cy said:


> it's all about the feds finding out where each and every gun is in the us. They don't want any "untraceable" gun. This will make it easier to "recall" them.


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

exactly !


----------



## Emerald Ghost

For giggles, I queried FBI stats from just the year of 2014. 
Nearly 200,000 weapons were reported stolen, and there were 14,000 homicides for the same year.

Bad guys are going to get pow pows and kill people, and those bad guys aren't doing 4473's ( background checks).


----------



## Realtor

I saw on TV there is something like 300,000,000 guns (as far as they believe) in the country. They cant even track HUMANs that eat, sleep, talk, get arrested, got to doctors on several GOVERNMENT assistance programs....etc. how are they going to track something that stays in a box, or safe and may only see daylight several times a year.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

*Executive actions vs new Federal Regulations*

While the executive actions on guns is getting all the attention there have been over 5,600 new Federal Regulations posted in the last 90 days alone - link attached.
http://www.regulations.gov/#!home
Plus the dribble of bad guys out of Gitmo continues with little or no attention
President Obama is better than Houdini at misdirection


----------



## H2OMARK

Realtor said:


> I saw on TV there is something like 300,000,000 guns (as far as they believe) in the country. They cant even track HUMANs that eat, sleep, talk, get arrested, got to doctors on several GOVERNMENT assistance programs....etc. how are they going to track something that stays in a box, or safe and may only see daylight several times a year.


 It's simple Jim, they want to track your guns, they don't want to track the illegal aliens. That gives them plausible deniability.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Your legally obtained handguns are already registered, well if bought from a FFL holder.





Splittine said:


> Kinda but not really.


 http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/bn9/2016/2/17/citrus_county_author.html

from article: "*After* reviewing surveillance footage and *researching the serial numbers on the gun*, investigators determined the gun fell out of a parent’s pocket. *They located the parent*, who has a concealed carry permit and no criminal history.

So still "kinda not really" registered?


----------



## Splittine

johnsonbeachbum said:


> http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/bn9/2016/2/17/citrus_county_author.html
> 
> from article: "*After* reviewing surveillance footage and *researching the serial numbers on the gun*, investigators determined the gun fell out of a parent’s pocket. *They located the parent*, who has a concealed carry permit and no criminal history.
> 
> So still "kinda not really" registered?



Yea a gun from a shop is not registered. pretty simple concept. You can't call the ATF and give them the serial and them be able to tell you who owns that gun.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Splittine said:


> Yea a gun from a shop is not registered. pretty simple concept. You can't call the ATF and give them the serial and them be able to tell you who owns that gun.


 okay, maybe you mean you nor I can call some entity and find out?

But the referenced article seems to imply that some law enforcement or other agency can provide the info via the serial number.

Which was the meaning behind my post about our legally bought guns via a FFL holder resulting in a registration database.

Carry on.


----------



## Splittine

johnsonbeachbum said:


> okay, maybe you mean you nor I can call some entity and find out?
> 
> But the referenced article seems to imply that some law enforcement or other agency can provide the info via the serial number.
> 
> Which was the meaning behind my post about our legally bought guns via a FFL holder resulting in a registration database.
> 
> Carry on.


There is no registration data base with the individual owner on it. Gun shops don't give the FDLE or ATF the serial number of the gun you purchase when you buy it. All they provide them is if it's a long gun or pistol. The shops sit on the 4473 for 10 years then sends them to the ATF where they stack them in a ware house. The serial number is not entered into any database with a owners name on it. If the LEO has a serial they can figure out what wholesaler and retailer had the gun then they can visit the gun shop and look through the paper records of 4473 to find out who it was sold to but that's the extent of it.

I've dealt with LEO before on trying to track down who owns a gun bought from a shop I was working at. It's not as easy as typing a serial number into a computer and saying John Doe of so and so street owns that gun.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Thanks for the explanation.
The LEO's did a good job of doing all that looking and searching work and finding the gun owner in about 6 hours.


----------



## Splittine

Guess you missed the part of the article where they said they reviews video cameras.


----------



## startzc

Ill tell you what they accomplish Brandon SPC; If you buy a gun using your credentials and then go out to the hood and sell them to gangbangers your ass is in the sling. With no accountability the number of weapons in urban neighborhoods would be unfathomable. You want the one gangbanger without a record to be able to go buy 50 guns, unregistered and unchecked then walk out and hand them to his buddies? How about you use at least a portion of the common sense I hope the Army gave you and if you can't maybe you should have had better NCOs to teach you. Im not saying you have to agree with anyone or everyone but how about you use your own voice instead of the BS rhetoric from either side of the political fence. Im a veteran, a gun owner, a taxpayer and ever since conspiracy theory nutjobs took over the party I would call myself more of a democrat. So stop seeing everything so black and white and believing the BS you read on biased sites like the blaze and read all sources and make a determination for yourself, whichever side that lands on.

When a war hero and great man like McCain can't beat a black guy you know we've lost our way. I hate Obama too but I also know my daughter has coverage for her "pre-existing" condition thanks to the ACA.


----------



## John B.

startzc said:


> Ill tell you what they accomplish Brandon SPC; If you buy a gun using your credentials and then go out to the hood and sell them to gangbangers your ass is in the sling. With no accountability the number of weapons in urban neighborhoods would be unfathomable. You want the one gangbanger without a record to be able to go buy 50 guns, unregistered and unchecked then walk out and hand them to his buddies? How about you use at least a portion of the common sense I hope the Army gave you and if you can't maybe you should have had better NCOs to teach you. Im not saying you have to agree with anyone or everyone but how about you use your own voice instead of the BS rhetoric from either side of the political fence. Im a veteran, a gun owner, a taxpayer and ever since conspiracy theory nutjobs took over the party I would call myself more of a democrat. So stop seeing everything so black and white and believing the BS you read on biased sites like the blaze and read all sources and make a determination for yourself, whichever side that lands on.
> 
> When a war hero and great man like McCain can't beat a black guy you know we've lost our way. I hate Obama too but I also know my daughter has coverage for her "pre-existing" condition thanks to the ACA.


Wow... tell us how you really feel.

As for people buying guns for their felon buddies, it happens all the time... after a private sale or 2, you can't track a firearm.


----------



## bigbulls

Splittine said:


> There is no registration data base with the individual owner on it. Gun shops don't give the FDLE or ATF the serial number of the gun you purchase when you buy it. All they provide them is if it's a long gun or pistol. The shops sit on the 4473 for 10 years then sends them to the ATF where they stack them in a ware house. The serial number is not entered into any database with a owners name on it. If the LEO has a serial they can figure out what wholesaler and retailer had the gun then they can visit the gun shop and look through the paper records of 4473 to find out who it was sold to but that's the extent of it.
> 
> I've dealt with LEO before on trying to track down who owns a gun bought from a shop I was working at. It's not as easy as typing a serial number into a computer and saying John Doe of so and so street owns that gun.


Actually, the FFL has to store the 4473 for 20 years. After that they are free to destroy them, keep storing them, or send them to the ATF for storage. If an FFL closes up shop they are required to send the 20 years worth of records to the ATF for storage.





FYI for every one wondering, this is how the ATF tracks down a firearm to the individual.

1. A crime is committed and a firearm is recovered.

2. The ATF sends a firearm trace request to the manufacturer with the SN. The manufacturer looks into their records and returns the request with the information detailing when and where that particular firearm was shipped.

3. The ATF sends a trace request to the distributor or local FFL with the SN and date the firearm was sold to them. The distributor or local FFL returns the trace request with the information detailing the FFL or person that the firearm was sold to. 

4. The ATF then sends local agents to speak to the person that purchased the firearm from the FFL. At this point the person informs the ATF that it was stolen, sold, lost, etc... and goes from there.







> I hate Obama too but I also know my daughter has coverage for her "pre-existing" condition thanks to the ACA.


Be sure to tell your daughter "You're Welcome". As now I can't afford to buy my own health insurance that covers shit. These so called "affordable Bronze plans" don't cover shit. My employee provided insurance was expensive but at least it covered a hell of a lot of my costs. But that's OK because I can now sleep soundly knowing that the money that is stolen from my pocket every pay check can be used to cover her "pre-existing" condition.


----------



## jim t

So, who should pay for your health care?

Jim


----------



## Splittine

Yeah fat finger hit one instead of 2.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Splittine said:


> Guess you missed the part of the article where they said they reviews video cameras.


 We both read the same part mister.
You assume they found the gun owner via surveillance footage.
I assume they found the owner via the serial number.
Why bother mentioning the serial number if they only went by the video?



from article: 
"After reviewing surveillance footage and researching the serial numbers on the gun, investigators determined the gun fell out of a parent’s pocket. They located the parent, who has a concealed carry permit and no criminal history."


----------



## Splittine

Cause I know how it goes in real life. But guess since its on the internet it must be real.

I'll put it this way, the case where the FDLE was looking for the person who bought the gun from the shop was an attempted murder case and it took longer than 6hrs to track down. More like weeks.


----------



## bigbulls

jim t said:


> So, who should pay for your health care?
> 
> Jim


Are you asking me?


----------



## CCC

Well this escalated quickly lol


----------



## startzc

Funny how nobody remembers that the ACA is actually a federal version of a republican state plan that worked great for Romney. If it hadn't been gutted and looked more like RomneyCare we would all be better off.


----------



## H2OMARK

startzc said:


> Funny how nobody remembers that the ACA is actually a federal version of a republican state plan that worked great for Romney. If it hadn't been gutted and looked more like RomneyCare we would all be better off.


 
Uh, no. It was modeled after the Heritage plan that picked apart the romney plan and only used bits and pieces of it while adding a whole shitload more stuff that wasn't in romneys.


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

guns? what are guns?? I do however have lead transportation devices.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

startzc said:


> Ill tell you what they accomplish Brandon SPC; If you buy a gun using your credentials and then go out to the hood and sell them to gangbangers your ass is in the sling. With no accountability the number of weapons in urban neighborhoods would be unfathomable. You want the one gangbanger without a record to be able to go buy 50 guns, unregistered and unchecked then walk out and hand them to his buddies? How about you use at least a portion of the common sense I hope the Army gave you and if you can't maybe you should have had better NCOs to teach you. Im not saying you have to agree with anyone or everyone but how about you use your own voice instead of the BS rhetoric from either side of the political fence. Im a veteran, a gun owner, a taxpayer and ever since conspiracy theory nutjobs took over the party I would call myself more of a democrat. So stop seeing everything so black and white and believing the BS you read on biased sites like the blaze and read all sources and make a determination for yourself, whichever side that lands on.
> 
> When a war hero and great man like McCain can't beat a black guy you know we've lost our way. I hate Obama too but I also know my daughter has coverage for her "pre-existing" condition thanks to the ACA.


A “gang banger” will always be able to get a firearm. Umm quick question have you seen have many firearms are in the hands of civilians? 

How do you suppose the government will be able to regulate the purchases outside of a business besides registration?

How would a background check stop a gang banger without a record?

Please hit me with statistics..... Tell me how much better gun control is vs not having gun control... I am all ears...

Another question didn’t you swear an oath to the Constitution to protect the Constitution and last time I checked the 2nd amendment states this “A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the *right* of the *people *to* keep *and *bear Arms*, *shall not be infringed*.” Seems pretty black and white to me unless you are one of the leftist that try to read into the fact of "regulated militia" when the citizens back in that time were the militia. And don't hit me with how our founding fathers didn't see the weapon technology that we have to today... Complete BS they already had it happening in there time when you had firearms like the Girandoni air rifle, or the Puckle gun which was created about 60 years before the Revolutionary War, and "pepper box" revolver.

I’m glad you are a gun owner but it would seem that the military would have taught you a little common sense about the oath you swore to protect. Before you take shots at someone know a little about the Constitution and the oath you swore to. Also sorry to break it to you but constitutional rights doesn’t stop for certain individuals we all have our rights and that right is black and white…. The only thing background checks do another way the government to infringe on our 2nd amendment and make a profit off of it.


----------

